# Angelwax AnGEL - Thank You



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Tried this today & it looks fantastic on exterior plastic. I haven't seen such a good looking dressing ever. I will use it on interiors and share some pictures. Looks very wet but low gloss.

Thank You Angelwax.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have just applied AW elixir to my trim, looks very good indeed


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Never thought of using AnGel on exterior plastics


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't know you could.

It's excellent on the interior 👍


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Halo is fantastic on exterior trim, darkens it very nicely and should prove very durable.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have most of the Angelwax products and I haven't found a bad one yet. Next purchase will be some wax


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry didn't mean to thank Phil was trying to do a quote. I'm after Blue Rinse next


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Phil-1 said:


> I have most of the Angelwax products and I haven't found a bad one yet. Next purchase will be some wax


Start with Desirable first mate, amazing wax


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Start with Desirable first mate, amazing wax


I have heard really good things about it, plus the guy I get my Anglewax from highly recommended it.

What about a good polish I got some Autoglym SRP for Christmas, haven't used it yet due to the weather?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Sorry didn't mean to thank Phil was trying to do a quote. I'm after Blue Rinse next


Natalie. I don't mind. 👍


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got Desirable for Xmas and can't wait to try it out! Already have Guardian and that's great. Just want to try out Ti-22 next. :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Never thought of using AnGel on exterior plastics


Same here! Will have to try it now:lol:


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I got Desirable for Xmas and can't wait to try it out! Already have Guardian and that's great. Just want to try out Ti-22 next. :thumb:


Ti-22 is also on the list 👍


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Start with Desirable first mate, amazing wax


You keep saying that and it's making me think that should be my next wax purchase.................. But I'm trying to resist buying any waxes in 2014


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Phil-1 said:


> Ti-22 is also on the list 👍


Ti-22 is very good and is currently protecting my A4. So easy to use.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You keep saying that and it's making me think that should be my next wax purchase.................. But I'm trying to resist buying any waxes in 2014


I'm sure I have a sample you can have Kerry


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Any pics of this applied to interior and exterior trim?
:thumb:


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I must resist. I must resist. 😳 I can't stop buying detailing products.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> I must resist. I must resist. 😳 I can't stop buying detailing products.


Haha! Same here! So many products to try.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> You keep saying that and it's making me think that should be my next wax purchase.................. But I'm trying to resist buying any waxes in 2014


Hi Blueberry, I know I do, just can't see myself using any other wax. Very kind offer from Natalie.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I'm sure I have a sample you can have Kerry


Hi Natalie, you are too kind. Can I offer anything in return ?
Is it a sample pot? By that I mean I don't want you to mess up your full pot if you have one.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Never thought of using AnGel on exterior plastics


Why is that? Like I said it may not last very long, it looks very good.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Phil-1 said:


> I have most of the Angelwax products and I haven't found a bad one yet. Next purchase will be some wax


That's my experience too 



Phil-1 said:


> I have heard really good things about it, plus the guy I get my Anglewax from highly recommended it.
> 
> What about a good polish I got some Autoglym SRP for Christmas, haven't used it yet due to the weather?


I'm really surprised they don't have a pre-cleanser/polish to go with their waxes. I know John reads these threads so make something as good/better than Polish Angel Escalate Lotion please


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all Angelwax is now in stock @ Extreme Gleam Detailing, we have some sample wax pots that will be included into the first 10 orders.. 
( plus a raffle ticket for all orders for a Chance to win £50 free goodies)

http://extremegleamdetailing.co.uk/car-cleaning-products/angelwax/


----------



## oli8925 (Oct 28, 2013)

I recently bought AnGel for interior and Elixir for exterior, really really impressed with both products. Vision and especially H2GO are also great. Haven't tried the QED yet.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I really do think that 2014 will prove to be a great year for Angelwax given how good their products are.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

oli8925 said:


> I recently bought AnGel for interior and Elixir for exterior, really really impressed with both products. Vision and especially H2GO are also great. Haven't tried the QED yet.


QED is excellant, love it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I really do think that 2014 will prove to be a great year for Angelwax given how good their products are.


Hope so they're a great company, excellent products & brilliant to deal with.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried Angelwax's fallout remover? Revelation I think?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Hope so they're a great company, excellent products & brilliant to deal with.


Hi Natalie, you are clearly a young lady who appreciates the finer things in life and why not.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

V3nom said:


> Has anyone tried Angelwax's fallout remover? Revelation I think?


It is brilliant mate, cheap and very effective.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Got some qed and h2go very impressed and got some free samples too!
Their customer service is excellent!
Can see me being skint very soon.lol


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Oh I can't stop admiring the exterior plastic and how AnGEL looks. I must try their exterior specific dressing soon.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

I have tried AW Angel and AngelWax Vision. Both are best bang for buck products. Easily beat the products priced thrice as much.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> It is brilliant mate, cheap and very effective.


It's great I'm about to order my second bottle 👍


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Why is that? Like I said it may not last very long, it looks very good.


No reason other than I've got Elixir plus other exterior trim products so I never thought to try it 



AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Natalie, you are clearly a young lady who appreciates the finer things in life and why not.


Indeed


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Natalie is also a generous young lady who surprised me by sending a sample pot of Desirable in the post to me today 👍

It never ceases to amaze me how generous lovers of detailing are. Thanks again 👏😄


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Natalie is also a generous young lady who surprised me by sending a sample pot of Desirable in the post to me today 👍
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how generous lovers of detailing are. Thanks again 👏😄


Great gesture by Natalie, but she does have more waxes than shoes.Do you like the smell?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Great gesture by Natalie, but she does have more waxes than shoes.Do you like the smell?


Yes I do like the smell but I can't quite put my finger on what it is. Is it raspberry?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Nearly,it's strawberry!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah I thought it was strawberry. OH convinced me it was raspberry. Very nice scent though 👍


----------

